# Bikepark Ochsenkopf



## Nazgul666 (15. April 2010)

Moin 

habe etz ein Thread dazu gesucht aber iwie  nix dazu gefunden  entweder bin ich blind  oder  zu doof  zum suchen.


Also meine frage  zum Bikepark gibts da ne aktuelle Homepage davon weil die wo ich im netz finde ich iwie net  so aktuell un würde gern wissen ab wann es da wieder los gehen kann und  wie  die preise  so sind.


Über antworten bin euch sehr dankbar


mfg


----------



## Priest0r (15. April 2010)

http://www.fichtlride.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hofschalk (15. April 2010)

leider ist die seite nicht so aktuell, aber auf der weiterverlinkung zu den seilbahnen findest du unter "news", dass sie am 01.05.2010 aufmachen wollen.


----------



## Nazgul666 (16. April 2010)

OK danke für die hinweise mit dem link von der Seilbahn 


mfg


----------

